# Package Sets ".../latest/All" vs. ".../release/0/All"



## ikevin8me (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm just starting to try the new FreeBSD 10. By default, it points to http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/latest/All/ as specified in /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf. I've noticed that xorg-7.7.txz does NOT exist within this package set. That is, I could NOT do a `pkg install xorg`.

However, that same package exists in http://pkg.freebsd.org/freebsd:10:x86:64/release/0/All/. That is, after I change the settings in the /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.conf file, I could then successfully do a `pkg install xorg`.

Could anyone explain why the default is pointing to .../latest/All and not .../release/0/All? And why that needed does not appear in the package set labelled latest?

Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2014)

ikevin8me said:
			
		

> Could anyone explain why the default is pointing to .../latest/All and not .../release/0/All? And why that needed does not appear in the package set labelled latest?


The release packages are only built when the release comes out, they are never updated. And the reason why Latest/ doesn't have xorg is because a dependency is failing to build on all versions and architectures. Hopefully this will be fixed soon. For the time being you can use the release packages, just remember that they're never updated.


----------

